# Camelback or Polar?



## TM-17 (Feb 24, 2011)

*Camelback Chill or Polar Insulated?*

what bottles keep water cooler longer?


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

TM-17 said:


> what bottles keep water cooler longer?


Which models are you asking about?

I'm a big fan of Camelback Podium Chill 21oz and 24oz bottles. Keep beverages cold quite well. For warm days I'll freeze a half bottle of whatever drink mix I'm using over night then top-off before departing. For water I'll just add ice. Water stays cold for quite a while. Hours.


----------



## Longhair-NL (Mar 31, 2012)

Ice...


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Can't answer your question but I dont like the Camelbak lid. 
If you use anything but water, the lid gets moldy, at least mine did. And I tried to wash it thoroughly. Ended up taking it apart which was a chore. 
Finally decided to go back to Polar.


----------



## bdaghisallo1 (Sep 25, 2007)

I have used both extensively. The Polar will keep your liquid cooler for longer than either the Camelback Podium Chill or Podium Ice. However, the Chill is easier to squeeze than the Polar, and the Ice is easier still. I always found the Polars tough to squeeze so I use the Ice. The Ice do keep things cooler than the Chills, though the Big Chill is nice for the added capacity of the Ice.


I also don't like the Camelbak lid. I like the lip on the Polar nozzle. Thus I use Polar tops on my Camelbak Ice bottles. It fits better and doesn't leak like the Podium tops do. The plastic that makes the Polar lid is softer than the Podium lids. I find I really have to tighten the Podium lids super tight to avoid getting leaks through the lid threads.


----------



## JimP (Dec 18, 2001)

I have both Polar and Camelback 24 oz size bottles. I agree with the previous posters on the positives and negatives of both. I found a little different issue. The top edge of the Polar is sharp and the inside of my knee sometimes touches the bottle in the seat tube holder. One day I ended up with a raspberry that took over a week to heal. The slight difference in shape of the Camelback bottle doesn't rub me raw when my leg touches the bottle.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

I use regular Camelbak Podium Bottles.
If you want cold liquid, I mix and put into freezer.
Put frozen bottle in cage as start your ride. Stays cold-cool for several hours.
I clean the bottle spout with a small nylon bristle brush after ride; top and bottom.
Once a month I pry the spout apart with a dull dinner knife; rinse and brush with bristle or tooth brush and assemble.
The Podium Spout is so convenient, that a little maintenance is certainly worth it.


----------



## TM-17 (Feb 24, 2011)

thanks for the answers. 

the heat is already setting in and with regular bottle frozen with ice the bottles are not staying as cool for as long. so i was looking for an alternative. it was 91F when i finished a 2 1/2 hour ride and the water was sickly warm half way through.


----------



## Tzvia (Aug 4, 2008)

I just use regular Podiums and freeze them about 80% full the night before. I drink a lot so by the time the bottle is thawed it is empty anyway so I just hit the minimart for cold water or better yet the.99c store for a bag of ice. Once I am out of electrolyte drink I switch to chews and icewater.

Cleaning the electrolyte bottle is a no brainer. I get denture tablets from the .99c store and just fill the bottle with warm water, drop in a tablet and put the lid on with the valve open. The stuff just bubbles up through the valve, cleaning all the goop and killing germs. Then I just pop the rubber tip off and wash under it. 

If it is over 100f I ride down closer to the beach where it is rarely above 90f. But I do commute from work and sometimes it is over 100f. The ride is only about 40 minutes but I take two large Podiums frozen solid and use half of one to pour into my helmet at the stops. They are pretty much thawed by the time I get home.


----------



## the sarge (Jan 10, 2011)

I use both and I prefer the podium big chill. I'm sipping on it right now after some P90x as a matter of fact. I haven't had the mold or gross issue at all. I normally use my polar bottle for sports drinks due to ease of cleaning but I have been on deployment for almost 6 months now and I use my podium every single day. Even if I'm not working out at the time it's with me wherever I go. I have used it mostly for water but i have used sports drinks in it as well. I simply clean it out every day before bed with hot water and use soap on it once a week. Maybe it's due to using it so much that I don't have issues, but it's a year old and it's seen continuous use for the past 6 months. I have no leaking issues unless i don't screw the top on right.


----------



## INeedGears (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm a big fan of the Podium Chill/Big Chill. Easy to drink out of, on really hot days I freeze about half of my first bottle and top with cold water, my second bottle I freeze entirely. As for the top getting dirty, they are dishwasher safe. Camelbak recommends hand washing the bottle but the lid is dishwasher safe. I've never had any mold.


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

In 90+ degrees F, they're both about equivalent in keeping liquids cold, which isn't terribly long unless you follow the trick mentioned above about freezing half-full bottles before you ride. Unfortunately, that also makes it hard to squeeze the bottles for a drink early on in the ride. I've used each style for about 3 years and prefer the Camelbak version because of the lids/spout.

The Camelbak lid/spout can grow black gunk if not cleaned soon enough and properly. Some soaking in diluted bleach or using denture tablets can clean them up nicely.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

I am not really sure why folks need/want cold liquid in water-bottles. I think carrying liquid on rides is for thirst and a little electrolytes if ride is long. I don't really care about having cold drink, just thankful for liquid to replenish perspiration and sweat. Sometimes when you are hot and exercising, gulping down cold liquid can be irritating and cause cramps.
I think most long distance runners and extreme athletes prefer tepid fluids to avoid cramps and gastric irritation.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

jmlapoint said:


> I am not really sure why folks need/want cold liquid in water-bottles. I think carrying liquid on rides is for thirst and a little electrolytes if ride is long. I don't really care about having cold drink, just thankful for liquid to replenish perspiration and sweat. Sometimes when you are hot and exercising, gulping down cold liquid can be irritating and cause cramps.
> I think most long distance runners and extreme athletes prefer tepid fluids to avoid cramps and gastric irritation.


Studies have shown that in hot temps, athletes that consume chilled drinks perform better. than those consuming consuming the same type and quantity warm. Personally, I'm fine with room temp to warm drinks in general, but if competing every little bit helps.


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

jmlapoint said:


> I am not really sure why folks need/want cold liquid in water-bottles. I think carrying liquid on rides is for thirst and a little electrolytes if ride is long. I don't really care about having cold drink, just thankful for liquid to replenish perspiration and sweat. Sometimes when you are hot and exercising, gulping down cold liquid can be irritating and cause cramps.
> I think most long distance runners and extreme athletes prefer tepid fluids to avoid cramps and gastric irritation.


I believe that it is all just a matter of sensory satisfaction and psychological cooling. I ride in Phoenix. I drink cold water using the methods set forth in this thread. I have never once had cramps or irritation. I believe cramps from cold water is a myth. 

As to hydration, cold water and tepid water probably do just about the same job. However, as to sensory satisfaction, cold water in hot weather can be a godsend. Drinking cold water during a hot ride makes you feel cooler. It also produces a slight physiological cooling effect, which is obviously important when riding in hot weather.


----------



## Tig (Feb 9, 2004)

Holy thread revival!
Camelbak _finally _redesigned the Podium Chill nozzle, so no more mold. I've always used the Polar bottle because of the mold problems that Camelbaks had. The Polar valve can be cleaned, but prevention is better. I'll try the new 25 oz. Camelbak Podium Big Chill now.
https://www.google.com/#q=camelbak+podium+big+chill&safe=off&tbm=shop


----------



## Crispyraisin (Nov 19, 2013)

Amazon.com : Hydro Flask Insulated Stainless Steel Water Bottle, Standard Mouth, 21-Ounce : Sports Water Bottles : Sports & Outdoors
These bottles fit a standard bottle cage.
Along with this lid:
Amazon.com: Klean Kanteen 3.0 Sport Cap (Black): Sports & Outdoors


----------



## bridic (Aug 20, 2013)

I just recently switched from Polar to Camelback Podium Chill. When it comes to keeping the water or what ever cold, Polar wins but the ease of use of the Camelback makes it the overall winner in my book. Good luck on your decision.


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

I use Polar bottles with Camelbak lids. Don't know why though.


----------



## TripleB (Dec 21, 2012)

Let's bring this post back from the dead for just a sec 

Also, has anyone compared the Podium Chill, the Podium Ice (Ice runs $6 more), and the new Polar Zipstream?

Thanks!

TripleB


----------



## Doug B (Sep 11, 2009)

RJP Diver said:


> Which models are you asking about?
> 
> I'm a big fan of Camelback Podium Chill 21oz and 24oz bottles. Keep beverages cold quite well. For warm days I'll freeze a half bottle of whatever drink mix I'm using over night then top-off before departing. For water I'll just add ice. Water stays cold for quite a while. Hours.


This is exactly what I do. Freeze about half the bottle. I have the bottle at an angle in the freezer door. Then ad some liquid on top just before going out. Even on the hottest days, I still have cold water after two hours. With a non insulated bottle, it's melted in less than 30 minutes. The podium chill bottle is one of my best recent purchases. 

I like the valve mechanism in the lid of the bottle too.


----------



## TripleB (Dec 21, 2012)

Just ordered a Polar ZipStream 24 oz...will update with my experience once I've had a chance to try it out!

TripleB


----------



## faulker479 (Jan 12, 2015)

TripleB said:


> Just ordered a Polar ZipStream 24 oz...will update with my experience once I've had a chance to try it out!
> 
> TripleB


Just out of curiosity, are you getting better advice from here or at bikeforums?


----------



## BikeLayne (Apr 4, 2014)

I took the Grandkids to Pinnacles National Park today and they had Camelback insulated water bottles with the Pinnacles logo on them. $16.00 and I came close to buying one but decided on next time as my Grandkids wanted a stuffed Condor and a stuffed Raccoon. The 2 year old calls his Condor a "chichin" meaning chicken. However he soon was more interested in picking up acorns. My grand daughter named her raccoon "Luella raccoon". 

I go out there a couple times a month for hiking and such and will buy a water bottle next time.


----------



## jason124 (Jul 25, 2006)

I have a Podium Chill and let me tell you... in the Texas heat, it doesn't work nearly as well as I thought. It still better than no insulation, but cold for hours it was not...


----------



## Lallement (Mar 1, 2014)

I like the Camelback Ice.......Ice, Ice Baby


----------

